# Zehnder Comfoair direkt über RS232 an SPS?



## Jean-Luc (30 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon einmal versucht, eine Comfoair über RS232 direkt an eine SPS anzuschließen? Klar, über OpenHAB ginge das sicher einfacher, aber Lüftung gehört meiner Meinung nach schon zur Stammhirnfunktion der Haussteuerung, und die läuft bei mir eben in der SPS.

Viele Grüße,
Jean-Luc


----------



## Joe (31 Juli 2019)

Ich habe dazu mal Infos im Internet gefunden und nachgebaut.
Hab bisher allerdings immer nur Werte gelesen. Das geht aber Problemlos.
Hier die Infos, wie das ganze geht.
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]http://see-solutions.de/sonstiges/Protokollbeschreibung_ComfoAir.pdf
http://see-solutions.de/sonstiges/sonstiges.htm

[/FONT]


----------



## Jean-Luc (31 Juli 2019)

Danke für die Links. Das Protokoll ist mir bekannt. Asynchrone Protokollimplementierung à la SPS gehört leider nicht zu meinen Lieblingsbeschäftigungen, daher hatte ich gehofft, dass das Problem schon einmal gelöst wurde. Du sagest, dass Du den Leseteil nachgebaut hast? Hättest Du da einen FB, den Du mit mir teilen würdest?  Vielleicht stricke ich ja dann den Schreibeteil dazu. 

Viele Grüße,
Jean-Luc


----------



## Benno (19 August 2019)

Hallo Jean-Luc,

ja ich habe das mit einer Wago 750-880 bereits umgesetzt und kann die ComfoAir auslesen und beschreiben. Ich habe einen RS232-->Ethernet-Wandler dazwischen gebaut, sodass ich über Ethernet darauf zugreifen kann.

Gruß Benno


----------



## the_elk (10 November 2019)

Hi,

  ich bin auch an der Anbindung einer ComfoAir interessiert. Mit RS232 habe ich leider keine Erfahrung. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand ein Beispiel zur Verfügung stellen würde. 

  Gruß

the_elk


----------



## Joe (11 November 2019)

Anhang anzeigen Zehnder.zip

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hi zusammen,
das scheint ja doch ein interessantes Thema zu sein.
ich habe mir dann halt doch mal die Arbeit gemacht und die Bausteine aus dem Projekt gezogen.

Aber, wie gesagt, das senden der Daten habe ich nie weiter verfolgt; dazu müsste man ja das Bedienteil von Zehnder abklemmen.
Ich empfange bisher nur Daten, die das Bedienteil von Zehnder abfrägt.

Das Projekt ist übrigens mit TwinCat 2 erstellt.


----------



## the_elk (13 November 2019)

Danke!
Jetzt muss ich mich nur mal noch mit TwinCat vertraut machen und schauen, ob das in der S7 ähnlich funktioniert.

Gruß


----------

